# Led Awning Lights And Receptacles



## bbwb

Hi All;
This weekend, I finally installed the LED Awning lights and did some electrical upgrades.
The awning lights went well...the toughest part was figuring out how I was going to run the wires. I decided to drill through the side of the camper and use plastic wire mold to bring it down to the nearest outlet. While I was at it, I added two outlets; one on the end of the countertop and one below the drawers (where we always place the ceramic heater). I am amazed at how these trailers are constructed. Here are some pictures of the install.





I will add some pictures of the lights at night when I can.

bbwb


----------



## Hitcher

Great pics, good job!


----------



## bbwb

Here are pictures from the outside




The unit has about 7 different programs from flashing, changing colors or solid...all with one of the 7 different colors.
I am not sure how bright it will be, hope it is not too much.
bbwb


----------



## CamperAndy

Can you post links to the LED strip?


----------



## outbackmac

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ASHQQKI/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

check this link

SUPERNIGHT 16.4ft 5M Waterproof Flexible strip 300leds Color Changing RGB SMD5050 LED Light Strip Kit RGB 5M +44Key Remote+12V 5A Power Supply


----------



## bbwb

That one from Amazon is a good price. There are other ones available on Ebay, but you have to make sure of what is or is not included in the ad...some do not include the power supply or controller.
I unfortunately became overwhelmed with the LED lights that were for sale at the camper show and paid 4 times the amazon price (Dometic 7 color LED).
I found out about the other less expensive options as I realized that if the remote gets broken or lost, the LEDs are dead in the water. I ordered another partial kit to use the remote.
Oh well, let the buyer beware.
bbwb


----------



## Phantazm2b

I also added that same led strip but I placed mine on the roller part of the canopy, so when you unroll the canopy the leds are facing the Outback instead of away.
I noticed that you installed an AC power supply to run them, but that means you can only use them with shore power, a generator or an inverter drawing off your batteries. May I suggest that you remove the power supply and wire the led control box, hot to a 12 volt fused power source. The Led current draw is very low when wired directly to 12 volts Dc. Your wasting power when you step it up only to run it through an Ac power supply that drops it back down to the 12 volts you started with.
My knowledge base is from being a low voltage tech for over 25 years now, and I have a pation for all types of leds.


----------



## Phantazm2b

I have not finalized the wiring yet but my plan is to use a curled 10 foot 4 conductor wire that will stay in the track of the awning arm, and will stretch out when the the canopy is opened. The IR control box will be just inside under the couch and the IR eye will be in the window that faces out to the canopy.
I am currently using a small rechargeable 12 volt alarm battery.
Here are a few pictures of it so far.


----------



## bbwb

That looks like a good install also...how did you bring the power up to the awning arm?
The power adapter was the one that came with the Dometic kit. Yes, there is a 12 volt connection on the controller. It is not a problem being on AC power as we seem to always camp with power...been years since we dry camped.
bbwb


----------



## Phantazm2b

I am not completely done yet, but my idea is to use a pig tail 4 conductor cord (kinda like a old coiled phone cord) and just let it sit in the track, so it stretches open when I open the canopy then recoils when I close it. It's a working project when I get a little free time here and there.


----------



## bowhunter2819

lightI used a 2pin trailer connector at the roller and a waterproof marine cigarette lighter style plug on the trailer. The cord I snaked through the awning arm next to the 12 volt line for the awning motor. Last 30 inches of the cord gets tucked into the awning arm after I wrap with a velcro strap.


----------



## TwoElkhounds

I installed LED light strips on both my roller and on the trailer. I used 4 conductor stranded wire run up the channel on the awning arm and installed a male pin connector at the end. I installed a female connector on the end of the LED strip on the awning roller leaving a couple inch pigtail. I just plug in when the awning is out, unplug when I want to roll up the awning. Works quite well and is simple.

DAN


----------



## Phantazm2b

May I ask, how does the four pair straned wire stay in place because it needs to be as long as the arm on the canopy can open, and that leaves extra slack.
I having trouble picturing this, can you send some pictures please.

Dan,


----------



## Phantazm2b

Also Mr. Bowhunter where did you put the Ir control box, is it also on the canopy?


----------



## TwoElkhounds

The LED wires just follow the same channel as the electric awning wires. I will take an post pictures when we are out next week. I have a tree on the side of the trailer that prevents me from extending the awning while it is parked.

I installed my control boxes in the front compartment and ran the wires through the wall into the awning mount. I will also take pictures of this and post.

DAN


----------



## sonomaguy

Does anyone have a link for just white LEDs? I would like to put them. On my trailer, I really do not care to have the lights flashing different colors.


----------



## rdvholtwood

I installed LED lights last year on the roller on the awning. I run the AC power down the awning track and plug it into the receptacle on the outside of our Outback. I like them; however, there is just one problem - I never got any instructions on how to use/program the remote? The remote I have gives you the option to create and save your own light patterns.


----------



## Phantazm2b

If your remote has the multi buttons and a couple of the DIY buttons, you simple press the DIU 1 button the use red up and down arrows to find your shade of color In the red spectrum then repress DIY 1 to save that color. When you want that color, just press the DIY 1 or 4 to see that color you previously saved.
DIY 1 and 4 are for the red spectrum, DIY 2 and 4 are for the green spectrum and DIY 3 and 6 are for green.


----------



## rdvholtwood

Phantazm2b said:


> If your remote has the multi buttons and a couple of the DIY buttons, you simple press the DIU 1 button the use red up and down arrows to find your shade of color In the red spectrum then repress DIY 1 to save that color. When you want that color, just press the DIY 1 or 4 to see that color you previously saved.
> DIY 1 and 4 are for the red spectrum, DIY 2 and 4 are for the green spectrum and DIY 3 and 6 are for green.


Thanks! I will give it a try next time out.


----------

